
14 simple ways to get more social traffic for your content - tmoorai
http://growthanalytics.io/14-simple-ways-to-get-more-social-traffic-for-your-content?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=submit
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
>>When I substrate my friends, it’s no one that read that post....

If that's a representative example of how you mangle the English language, In
not surprised.

